# Bargain John Deere 40 hp tractor!



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Bet you could haggle a real nice price on this fixer upper!   Seriously, for the right price and some elbow grease and parts; somebody could have a real nice tractor. 

2001 John Deere Tractor, 40 HP, 3 Pt. Hitch 


<img src="http://www.fastline.com/flimages/2876/Hartley_01_FREG3_040904C.gif">


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

What the hell happen to that It looks like it was run over by somethingmg:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The ad didn't say how it happened. I figured a larger tractor must have run over it too.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks like something got dropped on it..... something BIG!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Ouch!!* It got run over by something....It would be interesting to hear the story behind it.


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

Where was the tractor located?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Tau here is where it is or where it was if they sold it.

Contact: 
HARTLEY TRUCK PARTS CO.
I-70 & State Road 3
New Castle, IN 
Phone: 800-448-1976


----------



## mkfarnam (Jul 23, 2006)

This sounds interesting,
But I can`t get the the damn pic to show


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mkfarnam _
> *This sounds interesting,
> But I can`t get the the damn pic to show *


The link was to a tractor that was evidently dropped off of a trailer or some how broken in half. I guess they must have sold it because Fastline deleted the link address. It was in pretty rough shape.


----------

